# Stance & Angles



## WaxOnWaxOff (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I've not been unable to ride for the past 3 years because of an ankle injury and now I'm back on the slopes and I'm not as comfortable as I used to be.

3 years ago, I was able to carve very well. Now, it's a different matter.

I'm very comfortable making toeside turns but not heelsides. In heelside turns, I feel that my back foot needs to catch up towards the end of the turn like it needs to rotate counterclockwise a little bit more for me to be comfortable maintaining a straight line after the turn which makes me turn more than I want to.

The main differences between my setup 3 years ago and this time around is that I've adjusted two things. My stance offset across the length of the board and the angles that I use.

What I'm sure of is that I've went from a centered stance along the length to a setback position cos I read somewhere that this allows you among other things to be more aggressive in your turns. Also, I think that 3 years ago my angles were +35 +25, now I use to +24 +15.

Height: 187cm (6'2")
Kneecap to foot: 55cm (22")
Shoulder width: 60cm (24")
Snowboard: Burton Custom X Wide 164 '08

Offsets:
Tail to back binding: 50cm (20")
Binding to binding: 60cm (24")
Front binding to nose: 55cm (22")

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

I wrote a big post but I deleted it. I don't think your issue is with the settings. You need time to be confident in snowboarding again. Speed is your friend. 

Btw, 24/15 is really ducked imo. I think it affects the ability for you to lean and stay centered. Your back leg probably has the tendency to wash out/rudder. Here's a nice photo of a carve. 



Snowolf said:


>


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi cb1021. Thanks for you advice. I mostly am interested in carving and stability riding fast heelside. Almost no Freestyle. What would you recommend? Increasing back foot angle or decreasing front foot angle? Any advice on stance width and offsets appreciated too.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Hi cb1021. Thanks for you advice. I mostly am interested in carving and stability riding fast heelside. Almost no Freestyle. What would you recommend? Increasing back foot angle or decreasing front foot angle? Any advice on stance width and offsets appreciated too.


The general rule of thumb is that your angles should be no more than 30 degrees apart...in your case you're at 39 degrees. I would consider decreasing both.

Edit: Nevermind, I just read your angles again and you said +24 +15, which is a forward stance and something I'm not too familiar with as I've always been duck.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Hi cb1021. Thanks for you advice. I mostly am interested in carving and stability riding fast heelside. Almost no Freestyle. What would you recommend? Increasing back foot angle or decreasing front foot angle? Any advice on stance width and offsets appreciated too.


+24/+15 would be the alpine stance and if you are interested in carving and stability, then you should be at reference and not set back in your stance. You can try even more aggressive, 30/15, which is how many of the Europeans start off learning snowboarding.... in the old days anyway. IMO, 30/15 and at reference is the most stable and easiest turning stance (on groomers) because your shoulders can be more square downhill.

If you have heel side turning issues, then set the back binding closer to the back edge or get a Yes The Greats which, according to what I have read, has an asymmetrical back edge near the tail for easier heel turns.

Another choice is to go with freestyle board, something softer than the CustomX. I had the T6, CustomX, now I have the SuperModelX for crud days & X8 as my main ride. X8 is whole lot of fun.... easy turns, nice damp, still can go hairy fast (not much control though but fun) and works in pow. Can't carve on the X8 and really wild on ice / hard pack makes it a damn exciting ride.... :dizzy:


----------

